# No more Ebay for me



## Schwinny (Apr 28, 2021)

Just closed my Ebay account after swearing I was going to over and over again for years.
Their policies have morphed to the point where I no longer want to be a fail test for their greed.
Now they will control all sending and receiving of goods and returns as well as taking 16+% of all sales
They just started this and Ive been bit by it twice already. It will probably take months for them to shake out the bugs and far reaching ramifications of this latest policy change and we all get to suffer through their learning curve.
I remember several of these throughout the years but I dont need it any more. Im gonna downsize my stress and leave that particular greed and desperation site behind.

_*Whew !!*_

I feel better already.


----------



## catfish (Apr 28, 2021)

F feebay.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2021)

That's weird, just bought few things last night and no fees, just Cali sales tax!


----------



## sworley (Apr 28, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> That's weird, just bought few things last night and no fees, just Cali sales tax!



I think he's talking about fees for the seller on any sold items.

I agree about disliking eBay but you can't argue it isn't one hell of a market. They closed my old account last month when they were asking for personal bank info but I broke down and rejoined. You just can't beat the exposure there when selling and good deals do occasionally pop up. They got me...


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 28, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> That's weird, just bought few things last night and no fees, just Cali sales tax!



Yeah, I don't think there is any fee to buy things there.
But Im finding more and more lately that Ebay has turned into a flea market for cheap Asian goods and Desperate sellers that flip their accounts easily after receiving too many negatives. I had to return 5 things last year and two so-far this year.  All involved whining, incredulous, and entirely clueless sellers. The last one was a part mislabeled and represented as one size and arrives as two sizes smaller. Answer... no its not. No return. Ebay says too bad.
But I also sold a helluva lot from there last year with not one issue. And paid them quite a bit in fees.
Ive notices Craigslist going down also since their introduction of fees for certain categories.
FB Market Place and offer-up are booming.
Every reputable bike store that Ive done business with in the last couple years sells online in places other than Ebay also. I think I can still find stuff from these stores and buy it from the seller off Ebay.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 28, 2021)

I hear you! I’ve been on eBay since 1997, and in the last few years it’s completely fallen apart, now with the new payout system you never really know when you will ever get paid. What a great idea EBay was in the beginning, and how their stock was scooped up by investors in the growth period. Now it’s a bunch of people selling things they know nothing about, and buyers who need to return everything as if it were Amazon.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2021)

Gotcha, understand now! Was selling on there couple years ago and was cool, then all a sudden my GF was getting statements at the end of the month taking money out of her PP account and was like what the f? I had forgotten about that... couple times wasn't until months later!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2021)

Stopped selling, but continue to buy....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Gotcha, understand now! Was selling on there couple years ago and was cool, then all a sudden my GF was getting statements at the end of the month taking money out of her PP account and was like what the f? I had forgotten about that... couple times wasn't until months later!




Ebay still sends me a notice every month saying my statement is ready to view. What's funny is I haven't sold anything on eBay since early 2015.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 28, 2021)

EBay wants to be Amazon, to Hell with antiques!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Yep no longer gonna sell on EBay either. Just isn’t worth it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 28, 2021)

the only way to beat them at their game is raise your prices....
then your buyers hate you instead of ebay


----------



## mymikesbikes (Apr 28, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> That's weird, just bought few things last night and no fees, just Cali sales tax!



That's because your a buyer.  It's different for sellers.  They are taking a good chunk of our sales.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

I sell a large variety  of items and have come to know what will sell elsewhere and what needs to be on Ebay for the exposure. I have items I can not put in front if the right people with out it. I do not rely on my sales for anything more then money to fund my habit. There for I'm ok with them taking a percentage I just plan on it so it is not a surprise. I admit the percentage is high but show mw another place I can sell chrome muscle bike  fenders to a guy in Iowa. I never delt with Ebay in the past just recently, so I do not remember when they gave a poop about the seller.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 29, 2021)

From a selling perspective, requiring an SSN when you're nowhere near the 1099 level was what blew it for me. I'll buy parts there still, but I'm a yard sale level person, not a business. I'll sell on the CABE or similar.

From a buyer's perspective, there are three big issues: hidden dropshipping, spamming of junk far east goods, and insanely priced goods lacking incentive to rationalize the price (those listings that are hundreds of dollars above realistic price that never come down and become effectively permanent listings).


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 29, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> From a selling perspective, requiring an SSN when you're nowhere near the 1099 level was what blew it for me. I'll buy parts there still, but I'm a yard sale level person, not a business. I'll sell on the CABE or similar.
> 
> From a buyer's perspective, there are three big issues: hidden dropshipping, spamming of junk far east goods, and insanely priced goods lacking incentive to rationalize the price (those listings that are hundreds of dollars above realistic price that never come down and become effectively permanent listings).



One of ebays "sales techniques" they try to include sellers in, is to post the same sale in as many places as possible with a different price. Some will be a break even and some will bring 1000% profit. The average is what Ebay tries to sell you. They want permanent sales and auctions that are outrageous because it slowly walks us into higher prices. So when we buy that Johnson rod for too much because we were impatient, we will be telling ourselves, "at least I only paid 200 for a 150 piece and didn't buy it on the $1500 sales auction. If there are more expensive auctions for the same item you can rationalize buying something at an inflated price.
This is an old marketing trick. 
Disingenuous and below the line of ethics.
As far as Im concerned, because others do it and "capitalism," isn't a good enough excuse for bad behavior.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 29, 2021)

MY new biggest gripes after 20 years are ..
Buying? ALOT of "new" ZERO/0 feedback sellers..(yikes) I know we all have to start somewhere but man..buying comics(for me).. almost seems like almost half ..lol are new..
MORE importantly..THIS month ..Ive had to return THREE ITEMS that were WRONG,misrepresnted/damage hidden and POORLY packed..in ALL 3 ..I had to pack up/mail back and then WAIT for up to 3 days AFTER THEY receive it to HOPEFULLY have my refund in the bank..THEN I leave WELL deserved negative feedback and they get it removed..? Are you kidding??

Selling? Most of it has been covered but,yeah..Id MUCH rather take LESS for an item outside ebay then have to wait about 10 days for my money to be in the bank= free loan to make interest off of for ebay(Which Ive acutally discussed with 2 financial people.."Thats exactly what ebay is doing..making money off your money" yes banks do it,but if you have savings in a bank,you can at least withdraw it when you want..  Facebook now does the exact same thing..

One of the reasons that I love the CABE!
Now I go to yard sales for REAL treasures!! two nice 50 foot garden hoses for $2 !!!


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 29, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> MY new biggest gripes after 20 years are ..
> Buying? ALOT of "new" ZERO/0 feedback sellers..(yikes) I know we all have to start somewhere but man..buying comics(for me).. almost seems like almost half ..lol are new..
> MORE importantly..THIS month ..Ive had to return THREE ITEMS that were WRONG,misrepresnted/damage hidden and POORLY packed..in ALL 3 ..I had to pack up/mail back and then WAIT for up to 3 days AFTER THEY receive it to HOPEFULLY have my refund in the bank..THEN I leave WELL deserved negative feedback and they get it removed..? Are you kidding??
> 
> ...



Exactly.
Ebay now makes it easier to switch accounts if you have too many neg feedbacks. Its one of the questions with links they ask you when you are closing your account. Thats a reason for so many low feedback apparently experienced sellers. They also make it easy to have negs removed and are now only counting feedback for the past year instead of entire history.
Its a typical morph towards money.
Its one of the deeply disturbing topics of modern culture, make money at all cost.
I seriously thought about closing and re-opening my bank account to close them out of the last lump of fees I owed them. But that would just be another dark cloud hanging over the situation.
Just Screw Em'... "metaphorically"

Damn, I need a couple long garden hoses.....


----------



## frampton (Apr 29, 2021)

The last time I sold anything on eBay was when a U.S. Postal Money Order or cash was the accepted form of payment.


----------



## phantom (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't buy or sell anything on e bay any more except a ton of 1 18 diecast muscle cars. You just have to buy right and sell right, as well as being very descriptive in terms, condition etc: Fortunately I have never had to make a refund or request one in well over ten years. I never list with a BIN option. I always have a starting price ( not a reserve ) with a best offer option. I make some little change in price + or - every day. Anyone that has looked at it gets an updated e mail re: change. With all it's flaws etc: there is no other format that give me the audience e bay does. I'm pretty structured so I can adapt to rules, policies and regulations. No one is forcing me to use them.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 29, 2021)

Will check eBay to buy but haven’t sold anything on there for years. I collect bikes and stringed musical instruments and want to see them before buying. I did take a chance on a 1965 Rudge Brit bike being sold 4 hours away Buy It Now No Shipping. Really wanted the bike-paid for it and hit the road. Got lucky because he was a reputable seller and the bike was worth a good bit than I paid, so I was happy. If selling I stick to The CABE, FBM and Craigslist, cash in hand and no corporate BS.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 29, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> That's weird, just bought few things last night and no fees, just Cali sales tax!



It's the seller who gets hooped.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 29, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Stopped selling, but continue to buy....



Same here. There are still some unique ( vintage) items you just can't find anywhere else, and buying is easy. Selling was always a pile of work if you did it thorough and the fees just got insane, then taxes, and shipping rates over the top. Unless you have something very rare and desirable and came into it cheap, it's a loss if you put any value on your time and hassle factor.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 1, 2021)

I just returned a Corbin armless hub.  (not well described ... and won @ a decent price) but may have been missing parts and didn't work. 
because Ebay's free shipping label software was having a headache I paid for return shipping and got stuck for the $12.   
IIRC, it's the first one that popped up there in 4 or 5 years. it's been at least a few years since one was offered here.


----------



## Schwinny (May 1, 2021)

zephyrblau said:


> I just returned a Corbin armless hub.  (not well described ... and won @ a decent price) but may have been missing parts and didn't work.
> because Ebay's free shipping label software was having a headache I paid for return shipping and got stuck for the $12.
> IIRC, it's the first one that popped up there in 4 or 5 years. it's been at least a few years since one was offered here.



Yes, the return shipping depends on the seller making an exactly accurate weight and size on their sale. If you need to send something back and those are wrong, 
...HEADACHE. And no-one to talk to about it on Ebay. The folks in India dont know either.


----------



## ricobike (May 1, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> Now I go to yard sales for REAL treasures!! two nice 50 foot garden hoses for $2 !!!



Here's a tip for ya.  Hook those babies up in series and spread them out on your lawn on a sunny day.  Let them sit for a while in the sun and you'll have more than enough hot water for an oxy bath .


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 1, 2021)

yup, ebay has gone to the dogs. guess they can make more money selling junk from China than anything collectible. they screwed it up big time long ago for vintage car part guys. you put 1949 Chevrolet in your search and 5,000 listings for seat covers and assorted nonsense come up. back when I was selling car parts there was 4 other guys selling 49 - 54 Chevy items. now there are none.


----------

